# Foto-Collage



## met (11. Januar 2003)

Hallo,
ich weiß nicht genau wie man das nennt.
Ich habe ein Passfoto und möchte viele kleine Bilder zu so zusammen fügen, dass man von weitem das Gesicht als Mosaik erkennen kann.

Gibt es ein Programm, das solche Collagen automatisch erstellen kann?

Im Voraus schon mal danke.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (11. Januar 2003)

http://www.2gether1.net/
http://www.roxio.de/german/products/photosuite_pl/functions.html
http://www.qapa.de/html/qapa_azulejos.html

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. Januar 2003)

Na Hallo, 

wir hatten diese Anfrage in den letzten Wochen 2-3 mal also bitte ich Dich doch mal unseren Freund zu besuchen:



Weil ist doch schön es selber zu finden, anstatt andere suchen zu lassen!


----------

